# do I need anti depressants



## patrick d (Oct 27, 2002)

In a mood of frustration my wife recently stated "If you don't take anti-deprssants, I will"I'm puzzled. My fear is that I just don't want to completely fog out on life. I guess I always beleived depression had a purpose. Would anyone care to comment on the subject. Is the depression because I feel miserable most of the time, or is it literally physicaly linked as a physical byproduct of IBS? Also what drugs should I look for, and how do I get them?


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I get depressed cause I have iBS so I guess they go hand in hand. I cant comment to much cause I really dont have depression. I am on medication for aniety though. I take Paxil. I believe its also for depression. I feel alot better since I started them. I would talk to your docter wich would be right for you.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Patrick (hi neighbor),There are different kinds of depression. There is a lot of brochures on the subject of depression. Unfortunately I have depression, a gift from my father, and his father before him. There are different types of depression. There is situational depression, usually brought on by a situation or event. There is also clinical depression, usually caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain. Depression has so many facets to it. Besides the actual depression, feelings of hopelessness, helplessness, etc., there can be anxiety and/or OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder). I have all three of these sadly. I have just begun on medicine again after having spent a year suffering and being on "auto-pilot" trying to get through each day. My husband does not believe in "depression" and definitely does not believe in medication. He makes me feel ashamed for needing it to balance myself out. This last time I started up on it again without telling him, just to avoid the condemnation. Forget the fact that he drinks on the weekends to "relax"...Anyway...I would consider you lucky that your wife actually can see that you might need some help. Don't forget it doesn't have to be a permanent thing. If you try it and hate it you can always stop it (usually have to wean off of it slowly). Most antidepressants take a few weeks to get into your system and a lot of them cause nervousness and anxiety until they are into your system. This is why a doctor will often prescribe a tranquilizer like Xanax or Valium to take for a few weeks until the antidepressant is in your system. A general practioner/family doctor can prescribe these for you if you'd like. They might suggest a counselor or psychiatrist (only an M.D. or psychiatrist can actually prescribe drugs). Ask them frankly about side affects. Some have more than others.There are so many people out there who are walking around suffering and miserable because they are afraid to ask for help or admit that they have a problem. There actually IS proof that depression can be caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain. Why should we have to suffer or be ashamed if we try to help ourselves lead a more normal, happy life? No one judges diabetics or people with high blood pressure for taking the medicine they need....Anyway, I'll get off of my soap box now. You deserve to be happy or at least have a chance.Good luck to you.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Good post, KarenP. I resisted the idea of trying an anti-depressant for a long time, even though my doctor thought it was a good idea. I finally went on Celexa and it has made a big difference in my ability to deal with--well, everything. I should have done it sooner; there's no reason to suffer so with the range of medication options available now.


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Gasgirl,My doctor game me Celexa which I thought was supposed to help with my IBS-D. I took the 1st one this week one evening and within 2 hours was so nauseous - worse than I've been in a long time. I've been afraid to take anymore. They wern't given to me for depression but for IBS.Did they make you sick when you started them?Misty


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, Misty,I had some side effects for the first couple of weeks. Just a little nausea now and then. Mostly a tired and jittery feeling at the same time, restless legs, and insomnia. I recommend starting at 10mg for a week or two and then going up to 20mg.It didn't affect the D one way or the other. I take Zofran for that.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Hi, I have always been fine with my IBS-d with taking 1 Lomotil a day I've had ibs since I was 12, until about a year ago. And after the year I finally went to the doc and I was told IBS and depression do go hand in hand. So he started me on paxil its been 2 months and I feel so much better. Back to myself again. Its worth the side effects at first to feel great, my stomach was hurting all day long, now I have no stomach pain my d is gone. Life is just great with paxil it has helped me so much. Before I started paxil I didnt even want to leave home the d was so bad, and I felt like I had to use the restroom all the time. Good Luck


----------



## LouiseM (Jun 30, 2000)

I have been on Zoloft for 5 yrs now. Do I think it is a good idea to go on them, that depends. I think us IBS suffers spend so much time either in pain, spending time on the toliet, anxious about having a flare up, or all three, we do get depressed. Who wouldn't! My worry is with these antidepressants, they are not perfect. I have tryed to get off Zoloft for many yrs, but cannot. I know there is a lot of debate on the subject, but there is withdrawl symtoms. BUT! Where would I be without the drug? I do thank that!!!!The new drugs do not make you "high" or "sleepy" or "out of it" The only thing you will notice on these drug is in two, three weeks time you will stop yourself and say: "So that is what it is like to be happy, I remember." or " What it is like not to be so fearful." so on. It is not a big thing. It is good you are asking so many questions. Hope I could help!Good Luck!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

If your wife thinks you need some treatment, then she may very well be right.ADs may/may not cause you to have the feeling of "fogging out". If something like Prozac turns out to be right for you, then you will probably feel more "accelerated" than anything else.In my wife's case, her GP was the one that wrote her the script for Prozac. His words, and I quote:"They should put this stuff in breakfast cereals"Then again, a pill may not be the answer for you. It depends on whether the D is related to a neurochemical imbalance or not. Some other therapy may be more suitable.Good luck,Bob


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Has anyone here been using lexapro the new improved version of celexa. I am seriously considering asking my dr. for it and asked here once before what people's experience has been but got no response. Supposed to have few if any side effects. Jimmye


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I've been taking SAM-E for about a week. I like it and it's good for the body so even if I don't take high enough dosage to really help with depression it is good for the liver and joints. It's kindof expensive but I like the stuff. Think it may also be helping with IBS/C. Can't really say since I'm doing well and taking several other things as well. B12 sublingual may also be helping. Jimmye


----------

